# Help



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi 
My name is Angela, I would like to move and work in Canada. How can I find a Job offer as soon as possible, any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If only it was that easy. What is your occupation? How old are you? Do you have relatives in Canada? Where in this vast country do you wish to live?


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> If only it was that easy. What is your occupation? How old are you? Do you have relatives in Canada? Where in this vast country do you wish to live?


I am 30 years old, my current ocupation is a restaurant manager and I live in Ireland.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angela_Donica said:


> I am 30 years old, my current ocupation is a restaurant manager and I live in Ireland.


Unfortunately you missed the IEC "Irish" programme for this year as all 6000+ places were snapped up in 3-4 days.
The PR programme is scheduled to re-open at the beginning of May. In the previous programme restaurant managers were on the list as preferred status. Nobody yet knows what's on the skilled professions list for 2013 so you'll need to wait for its publication. Otherwise you'll need to find a job and an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you. If all goes well you could/would receive a 2 year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
Good Luck.


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Unfortunately you missed the IEC "Irish" programme for this year as all 6000+ places were snapped up in 3-4 days.
> The PR programme is scheduled to re-open at the beginning of May. In the previous programme restaurant managers were on the list as preferred status. Nobody yet knows what's on the skilled professions list for 2013 so you'll need to wait for its publication. Otherwise you'll need to find a job and an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you. If all goes well you could/would receive a 2 year TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
> Good Luc
> How can I find out more about PR?
> Also how can I find an emplyer that could be willing to apply for me? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angela_Donica said:


> Auld Yin said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately you missed the IEC "Irish" programme for this year as all 6000+ places were snapped up in 3-4 days.
> ...


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

So means is easyer to co?me to Canada and find a job yourself? But if you find a job there and the employer is happy to apply for you, I will have to leave Canada or you can stay in the country while waiting


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angela_Donica said:


> So means is easyer to co?me to Canada and find a job yourself? But if you find a job there and the employer is happy to apply for you, I will have to leave Canada or you can stay in the country while waiting


You can come on vacation for up to six months. If you find an employer willing to go through the process it could take up to 12 weeks before completion. During this time you will not be allowed to work. If you're in Canada when the permission comes through you can take it and the job offer to the US border and do what's known as a "round the flagpole". Given that the new LIST is due in early May you might be better to wait and see if your occupation is on it.


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

How long takes to obtain a PR and how can I find this list?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angela_Donica said:


> How long takes to obtain a PR and how can I find this list?


THE LIST is suspended until the FSW programme re-opens in early May. The PR application process previously took 9-12 months but the new process may be refined to a shorter period.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read
News Release — An Immigration System that Works for Canada


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> THE LIST is suspended until the FSW programme re-opens in early May. The PR application process previously took 9-12 months but the new process may be refined to a shorter period.


Is there any websites to see more deatails?
For PR process I will need any assistance or I will be able to send everything myself?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angela_Donica said:


> Is there any websites to see more deatails?
> For PR process I will need any assistance or I will be able to send everything myself?


Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada

It all depends on how capable you are at reading information/instructions. Assistance from Immigration Consultants/Lawyers can be very expensive.


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada
> 
> It all depends on how capable you are at reading information/instructions. Assistance from Immigration Consultants/Lawyers can be very expensive.


So basicaly in my case is better to wait by may and then decide , to go with PR or go there and look fo a job. 
If I will some questions on the PR process in May can I ask here?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angela_Donica said:


> So basicaly in my case is better to wait by may and then decide , to go with PR or go there and look fo a job.
> If I will some questions on the PR process in May can I ask here?


Yes, of course. There will be others seeking help/advice I'm sure.


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, of course. There will be others seeking help/advice I'm sure.


Thanks


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Angela_Donica said:


> Thanks


Hi, may I find out if I have some money in my account and I would like to buy a small business in Toronto like Coffe Shop, would be in title to apply for work permit, if we will be there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angela_Donica said:


> Hi, may I find out if I have some money in my account and I would like to buy a small business in Toronto like Coffe Shop, would be in title to apply for work permit, if we will be there?


Sorry, but the Entrepreneural programme has been suspended indefinitely, so no.


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi, may find out if I was refused to a student visa the reason was that I did not supply enough evidence that I will come back. Can they refuse me again if I will apply for Temporary Foreign Worker visa with a job offer?
Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can be refused entry for any number of reasons. Your application needs to be an honest one.


----------



## Angela_Donica (Feb 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You can be refused entry for any number of reasons. Your application needs to be an honest one.


But from your experience, if I was refused because I did not supplied enough evidence for student visa, I have the chance to be refused for work permit?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Provided your student application is an honest one you should be okay to apply for another type visa.


----------

